# Underground Dungeon



## outboardguy44 (Jan 23, 2016)

Haven't contributed much to this site, but here's a look at what I've been doing lately in my basement workshop. It's a multi-functional area of the house; it houses my play area, tools, and various artifacts related to my hobby, as well as a rack for my grand-daughters toys and play things. In addition to having the TV/lounge area, there is also a spare bedroom, an exercise room, and a full-bathroom, all fully finished and decorated. I have upgraded in the machinery department; out with the Delta drill press, and in with a Clausing 8530 mill. Still have the trusty South Bend 9A and the Atlas 7B shaper. I keep the  in-process project rack close to the machinery section, both for convenience as well as a constant reminder of the next batch of motors that need parts made for them. Also have added several outboards to the collection, so the "real" furniture (I don't count the TV area couches as furniture) has gotten a major rearrangement too. The television screen is large enough that during the fall I can work in the machine area and watch football at the same time. I have a lot of fun with these old motors, they can keep me entertained for hours at a time.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice layout!  Love the old outboards.


----------



## yendor (Jan 27, 2016)

What did you use on the Floor?

I'm taking possession of a new construction house in late Feb and need to decide what to use on the poured concert floor?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 27, 2016)

yendor said:


> what to use on the poured concert floor?



That's what I have, I use my feet.

I've wondered about rubber pads, etc, you just can't sweep these well. I spent most of my working life on concrete, don't notice it in my legs and feet.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 28, 2016)

My definition of "Dungeon" is different than yours.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 28, 2016)

If you have to be incarcerated, that' a fine place to serve your time. Very nice place, and quite the fleet of  outboards you have there. Mike


----------



## outboardguy44 (Jan 28, 2016)

yendor said:


> What did you use on the Floor?
> 
> I'm taking possession of a new construction house in late Feb and need to decide what to use on the poured concert floor?



Didn't do anything real special, just used a concrete sealer recommended by the hardware store where I bought the floor enamel. The sealer needed to cure for 24 hours, then I put two coats of paint over it. Hope this helps.

Best,
Chris S


----------



## yendor (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm considering an Epoxy & Flake/Chip floor.

It's a 3 Part System.
They shot peen the floor to rough up the fresh concrete and create a bonding surface.
1st a layer of epoxy based paint fairly thick stuff
2nd layer is Flake/Chips thrown spread out onto the Wet Epoxy paint and allowed to cure overnight
3rd scrape to remove any vertical standing chips and smooth out the surface and a layer of clear polyurethane.

I'll have both wood working tools and machine tools.

Anyone done this on their floor and if so how do you like it?


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 29, 2016)

I used Dri-Core on my floor, and I love it.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DRIcore-...core-Subfloor-Panel-CDGNUS750024024/202268752


----------



## middle.road (Jan 29, 2016)

Fantastic layout. What's the temp like in the winter?
Wanna come over and organize my shop??? GADS - when I grow up I want that talent...


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 29, 2016)

Plastic on floor.   I attended a NEW tech school, that had put some sort of plastic on the floor.  The first job on the Bridgeport showed the fallacy of this, all the chips stuck and couldn't be swept up. Not in my shop, no sir!  Then again I don't have any machines that can make hot chips. But I still won't have it, you never know when someone will give me a Bridgeport then I could make hot chips again.


----------



## yendor (Jan 31, 2016)

It seems the Epoxy finish may not be the best choice given the possibility of Hot Chips melting into the surface.

I'm open to all ideas and looking to get some advice on floor surfaces.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jan 31, 2016)

Epoxy doesn't melt and then resolidify to trap chips like that. You can soften it with heat for removal but not melt it. 
Polyester will though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 31, 2016)

We had an epoxy and flake chip floor in part of the shop at a place where I used to work. It was quite durable, but sweeping the floor was kind of a pain due to the uneven surface.

I had looked at the Dri Core subfloor, but settled on just using good old concrete enamel on my shop floor. Easily applied, dries smooth, easy to sweep, vacuum, and mop when necessary. Also relatively easy to repair or repaint when needed.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry , wrong thread .


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 2, 2016)

outboardguy44 said:


> Haven't contributed much to this site, but here's a look at what I've been doing lately in my basement workshop. It's a multi-functional area of the house; it houses my play area, tools, and various artifacts related to my hobby, as well as a rack for my grand-daughters toys and play things. In addition to having the TV/lounge area, there is also a spare bedroom, an exercise room, and a full-bathroom, all fully finished and decorated. I have upgraded in the machinery department; out with the Delta drill press, and in with a Clausing 8530 mill. Still have the trusty South Bend 9A and the Atlas 7B shaper. I keep the  in-process project rack close to the machinery section, both for convenience as well as a constant reminder of the next batch of motors that need parts made for them. Also have added several outboards to the collection, so the "real" furniture (I don't count the TV area couches as furniture) has gotten a major rearrangement too. The television screen is large enough that during the fall I can work in the machine area and watch football at the same time. I have a lot of fun with these old motors, they can keep me entertained for hours at a time.
> 
> View attachment 120183
> View attachment 120184
> ...


That looks like a piece of heaven there.  Very nice set up.


----------



## FLguy (Feb 21, 2016)

Years ago,I painted all walls,some cement,others sheet rock,white epoxy and ceiling bright white high gloss enamel. Floor, light tan 12"x12"  tile. Most guys that stopped by said they wanted their sunglasses.Ya it was bright but very easy to keep clean and see what you were working on.Wish I still had it but the cop that bought my home was just like use;really enjoying our work time in our shops.


----------



## cvairwerks (Feb 21, 2016)

Epoxy on the floor, but no chips.... If you drop any small part on a chip colored floor, it's almost impossible to find it until you crush it. Go with a light color and do the floor before you ever put anything down on it.  It adheres much better that way.


----------

